# programa de cotilleos



## juanlapalma

cómo podría decir en alemán "programa de cotilleos"? 
Mi intento: Klatschsendung
Gracias de antemano.


----------



## osa_menor

Klatschsendung me parece bien. También se dice Boulevard-Sendung.


----------



## Tonerl

_*programa de cotilleos: (entre otras cosas)*_
_*Infotainment o Reality-TV *_

_*Saludos*_


----------



## juanlapalma

Muchísimas gracias


----------



## bwprius

Tonerl said:


> _*programa de cotilleos: (entre otras cosas)*_
> _*Infotainment o Reality-TV *_
> 
> _*Saludos*_



Just for the record: *Reality-TV* ist meiner Meinung nach nicht mit "programa de cotilleo" gleichzusetzen, denn laut Wikipedia ist "Telerrealidad":

*Telerrealidad*1 (en inglés_reality show_) es un género de televisión que se encarga de documentar situaciones sin guión y con ocurrencias actuales, en las cuales interactua un elenco que hasta entonces es desconocido. Este género usualmente resalta lo dramático y conflictivo de la vida de los personajes, algo que lo compara con el género documental.2 Utiliza diferentes elementos estandarizados como los confesionales donde el elenco expresa sus pensamientos, e inclusive sirven como narradores del programa. En competiciones basadas en reality shows, existe la parte de eliminación por episodio, un panel de jueces, y el concepto de inmunidad de la eliminación.

*Infotainment* ist laut Wikipedia:

Unter *Infotainment* (Kofferwort aus dem englischen_*info*rmation_ und _enter*tainment*_) versteht man den Teil eines Medienangebotes, bei dem die Rezipienten gezielt sowohl informiert als auch unterhalten werden sollen. Der Begriff bezieht sich vor allem auf Medienprodukte, bei denen Merkmale von Informations- und Unterhaltungsformaten kombiniert werden. Oft geht es darum, komplexe Sachverhalte aus Wissenschaft, Wirtschaft und Politik auf unterhaltende Weise zu vermitteln.


----------



## Tonerl

_*Hallo bwprius !*_

_*Deine Wikipedia- Weisheit in Ehren, aber Infotainment und Reality-TV hat absolut etwas mit „Klatsch und Tratsch“ im weitesten Sinn(e) zu tun, hauptsächlich in den USA, aber auch bei uns !*_

_*Übrigens, ich schrieb „unter anderem“, also lässt es viel Raum für Interpretationen.*_


----------



## bwprius

Die z.B. in der HörZu (s.u.) unter der Rubrik
*Alle Sendungen zum Genre Klatsch und Tratsch im TV-Programm von HÖRZU*
aufgeführten Sendungen umfassen z.B. nicht Big Brother, was ich für Reality-TV halte, auch wenn die Genres durchaus verwandt sind, sich vielleicht manchmal überschneiden (dazu fallen mir leider keine Beispiele ein):

Alle Sendungen zum Genre Klatsch und Tratsch im TV-Programm von HÖRZU

* Party On*

*Marbella*

Lifestyleserie USA 2013

·  *Party On*

*Marbella*

Lifestyleserie USA 2013

·  *hallo hessen*

Regionalmagazin D 2014

·  *E! News Germany*

*Boulevardmagazin *D

·  *E! News Germany*

*Boulevardmagazin *D

·  *World's Specials*

*Die glamourösesten Stars der Welt*

Dokureihe USA 2012

·  *World's Specials*

*Die glamourösesten Stars der Welt*

Dokureihe USA 2012

·  *taff*

*Gute Vorsätze*

*Boulevardmagazin *D 2016

·  *hallo hessen*

*Regionalmagazin *D 2014

·  *hallo deutschland*

*Weg aus der Magersucht: Zwei Mädchen bekämpfen die Krankheit*

*Boulevardmagazin *D 2016

·  *Brisant*

*Boulevardmagazin *D 2016

·  *Leute heute*

*Boulevardmagazin *D 2016

·  *Explosiv - Das Magazin*

*Boulevardmagazin *D 2016

·  *Maintower*

*Boulevard, News und Lifestyle*

*Boulevardmagazin *D 2016

·  *Brisant*

*Boulevardmagazin *D 2016


----------



## Tonerl

_*Um der Diskussion ein Ende zu setzen, hier meine Antwort in aller Kürze:*_
_*Man kann die sogenannte "Verwandtschaft" dieser Genres absolut NICHT abstreiten und nur das war meine Intension, um auf obige Frage zu antworten !!!*_

_*Beispiel:*_
_*Eine der primitivsten "Reality-TV-Shows" im Fernsehen, die mit den Geissens und ihren Kindern, gehört ebenfalls zu 100% in die Kategorie "Klatsch und Tratsch", ni más ni menos.*_


----------

